# Coco theories



## Nekar88 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I just wanted to pst this to see other peoples theories about what coco is. 
I don't really know myself, maybe a gyroid or something, or the name coco could suggest a coconut?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I see him as a gyroid, personally. 

I mean, just look at that face of his!


----------



## Nekar88 (Jul 9, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I see him as a gyroid, personally.
> 
> I mean, just look at that face of his!



its a boy??! And ya the gyroid kinda makes sense because "it" says its favorite book is "making gyroids work for you"


----------



## ilovelush (Jul 9, 2014)

To me she kinda looks like a salt shaker thats shakes out coco? idk xD


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2014)

She was once an ordinary coconut until one fateful Halloween night when an unsuspecting villager brought her in from the shore to use as a jack-o-lantern. Jack saw her and being the mischief maker that he is decided to bring her to life. 
... I should write a fanfic.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

Lloyd's sister


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 9, 2014)

Coco is a girl, just for clarification.

but I think shes just a gyroid, which makes her a dead person, nice.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 9, 2014)

She has the same birthday as me XD

In the first game you could get that face, I think  they were just looking for another way to bring that gyroid buddy back into the game that you can actually talk to! So instead of working and just sitting there, you can communicate to a mutant gyroid!


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll tell you exactly what Coco is - CREEPY! Both she and Pietro need to stay several thousand miles away from my town!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, I see Coco as a gyroid. Meaning she is pretty much dead and, in essence, a ghost villager.

But a cute ghost villager.


----------



## Marisska (Jul 10, 2014)

Coco is so cute, and for me she looks like a biscuit


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Jul 10, 2014)

The real life Gyroids are buried with dead people...
And I personally think she is a gyroid, making her dead...

Creepy


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 14, 2014)

She was an extremely abused child with parents that cut open a wide hole in her eyes and mouth and took out all the insides.
creepy xD


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 15, 2014)

She's from a far-off land where they wear masks that cover their faces. She's actually a completely normal talking rabbit that walks on two feet, and she only looks that way because of the mask.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 16, 2014)

When I was younger, I used to think she was a cookie and that her eyes and mouth were big chocolate chips. XD Of course, even with the belief that she's a gyroid and technically dead, I still like to think she's a cookie.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah Coco is a normal little rabbit from an tribal island. She wears a coconut mask with the eyes and the mouth cut out. It wasnt uncommon for ancient tribes to wear creepy masks, especially not ones made out of coconuts!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2014)

well you see she forgot to save when she was on the island back in the old days
and she opened up her game and saw that her once normal rabbit face now had the face of a gyroid
and she was forever forced to live out her entire life with the hollowed out face.


----------

